# Advanta Credit Card Is A Ripoff And Fraud



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

For those that have not read through this thread, Read It and learn to watch your statements and interest rates.

It is Not Over, just because Advanta is now in trouble and will eliminate this from their business.

They will find a way to Rip-Off all of their customers with their fraud and scam tactics to make sure the executives get their bonus money.

Watch your statements and learn what "OPT OUT" means and how to do it right so they don't jack you around too.

Ed


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> For those that have not read through this thread, Read It and learn to watch your statements and interest rates.
> 
> It is Not Over, just because Advanta is now in trouble and will eliminate this from their business.
> 
> ...


Careful of libel/slander there Ed.......:shifty:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

ClosetPro said:


> Careful of libel/slander there Ed.......:shifty:


*The TRUTH Is The Best Defense.*

Advanta Credit Card operates on the premise to defraud and rip-off their customers, based on my own personal experiences and from viewing the several thousand complaints about them when I did my searching for ways to tell them to shove it up their magnetic strip.

Look for yourself where this thread is placed on Google. It is the 2nd link on Page 1 of Google, when searching:

*Advanta Credit Card Fraud*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ud&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&aq=8&oq=advanta+credit+card+



It is the 3rd link on Page 1 of Google for:

*Advanta Credit Card Complaints*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&q=advanta+credit+card+complaints



It is the 8th link of Page 1 of Google when searching for:

*Advanta Credit Card Problems*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1R2GGLL_en&q=advanta+credit+card+problems


If Advanta Credit Card did not intentionally cause so many problems for their customers. just to be able to siphon off more fraudulent gains, then maybe they wouldn't be in the shape that they are in right now.

Ed


----------



## PFoster (May 19, 2010)

*physical address to Advanta*

Hope this helps! I hate this bank! I am glad they went under!! I have also contacted the BBB.
Advanta Bank Corporation (801) 523-0858 
11850 S. Election Drive Draper. UT 84020



Ed the Roofer said:


> Don't worry guys, I don't get all pizzed off, even when chit like this happens.
> 
> The main thing is I wanted Google to index this post and pop up high on the search engines when someone is searching about Advanta, being a scam, rip off and fraud, per my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

they went belly up and closed my acct. my rate was increased too for no reason. crooks.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Not to defend those guys but ALL of the credit card companies are doing it. They just have different stipulations that would cause the rate to jump. Some stipulate that if your credit score is below a certain number or drops a certain amount of point within a 3 month period, then they will raise it. Others stipulate that if your debt to credit ratio exceeds a certain percentage, they will bump up your rate. And then my CC had this stupid rule where if you have too little activity on your account, they will bump up the interest rate.

Oh, BTW, if anyone was interested, I know quite a bit about how the credit bureau system works and I'd be glad to answer anyone's questions and give my advice freely. Please understand that I will not endorse any companies that provide these services. I'd just like to share what I know if it can be useful to anyone in this forum.


----------



## mhome (May 23, 2010)

I use to have Advanta for many years but since I always pay my balances in full I wasn't even aware of any problems. At one point about a year ago they send me a letter stating that they are closing their Master Card operations and that American Express is all set up to take over my account, all I had to do is contact AE and I was done.
But we have to stay alert.
Banks are not our friends or partners !!!
They are in business to get to as much money out of us as possible.
I use my check book as often as I can.
Somehow I get a satisfaction not giving them all of my money.


----------

